# 2 does due Mid March



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm jumping the gun I guess and posting since we're still 8 weeks out, but thought I'd post anyway 
We have 2 homebred Fullblood Boer does Mother & daughter due March 13th and 14th. They are bred to 2 different bucks.

Harmony is due March 13th. 2nd pregnancy, she had triplets last February and will be 3 years old at the end of this month. She is bred to a really nice Dappled ennobled buck - our first time sending a doe to be bred, so we're excited. She's getting a good belly going, and on 9/15 weighed 185lbs pre breeding weight. 2 weeks ago she weighed 217lbs.

Pics from my phone yesterday




























What are you doing Mom?










Next, is Luna, Harmony's mama due March 14th to my friends young buck. She just turned 5 years old and this is her 5th pregnancy. She's had 1 single, 2 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets. Luna is a smaller doe and has gained 32lbs since being bred and is 183lbs. as of 2 weeks ago.
I'm really worried she may also be having triplets, which makes me worry about toxemia as she had it last year with her triplets. Hopefully the changes we've made will keep her in good shape as she is a great mama and always has nice kids.




























Harmony giving her mama some lovin and Luna is trying to figure out what I am doing and why I am not loving on her too lol










Here's a little video yesterday before it decided to start raining. Their expressions make me laugh every time I watch this. A couple of the young does in the video are Harmony's girls turning 1 on Feb 2nd, and another one (bigger one that walks past Luna) is Luna's niece. We currently have 7 does from that family.
At least their faces are cleaner... they have a molasses/mineral/protein tub that they love and had black noses last week lol. 
The other adult doe in the video is Chloe, she'll get her own thread later as she is due in early April. She is the herd queen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, the weight gains are so crazy! Wishing a healthy pregnancy and easy delivery for both.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww, they look so sweet and innocent. My boer looks like that too until she comes at me with her mouth wide open like a hippo trying to rip snacks out of my pockets. Lol

Good luck! They are beautiful!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Such beautiful girls! I think all your does are beautiful though. Do you always keep track of weight gain when they get bred? I think that is a very good idea and now I’m going to be curious on what mine gain lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!  It seems like forever before they are due! 
Since we keep a relatively small herd, and everyone is trained to lead it makes weighing them easier. I was able to get a scale a year or two ago, and try to weigh the does every so often. I like to weigh them before breeding, mid pregnancy and try to weigh them again right before they are due.
We weigh kids more often, usually, but because we tend to do more with kids, and want to see how they are growing. Honestly, it's kind of an obsession lol.

Here is the buck that Harmony is bred to:








His pedigree:









I think my friend is getting ready to have the first kids in the next week from the buck that Luna is bred to. Attached is a pic of him. Here's his pedigree. It was a last minute - get her with a buck decision, but I like this buck, and will be fun to see what they have.









But.... the wait. Jan/Feb kids the wait isn't horrible, but March...oh March...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, love the dapple buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, love the dapple buck.


Me too! He throws NICE kids with really good bone and width (what we need). I'd love to send a couple of does to him this year. The owners are super nice people, they have a nice farm/setup and beautiful goats. They are selling some of their show winning does by him and I am shocked they are letting these beauties go! I'm planning to watch the sales and keep an eye on them just in case...even though we have too many goats lol I'd make room to have one...









I've seen them all in person and they are gorgeous, especially lot 40. She catches my eye every time I've been to their farm. Still can't believe they are selling her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, that dappled buck is a looker! The kids should be awesome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... we're 5 weeks out. The girls are doing well.

Harmony is the first one coming in the video. I weighed the goats on 1/28, Harmony weighed 221.0lbs. On 1/07 she weighed 217.4.

Luna is starting to stain herself as she normally does when she is having more than a single. I'm worried about big twins or possibly triplets, but she could be fooling me. Hopefully twins.
1/28 191.2lbs on 1/07 183.2lbs. She is a small doe, and she carries low and deep. I look at her and think... 191.2lbs? lol. Because of the risk, I'll start checking ketones as soon as I can get some strips in the next couple of days. She's eating good, and I see her and Harmony at the molasses/protein tub more lately as well.

Thought I'd add that the doe walking in front of Harmony is one of her triplets from last year, Winter who turned a year old on Saturday. In the background the first one wading through the mud (  ) is her other daughter that we have, my baby (or as I call her my 4th child), Mindy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm way behind reading up on all of the other waiting room threads, and can't wait to read through them this evening when I have more time 

Thought I'd update on our girls real quick before I have to go get some things done.

So far, so good. We're right at 4 weeks out and they are looking more and more pregnant. Harmony seems to be doing great and happy. Luna is doing good, looks more miserable, but she tends to be more dramatic the closer she gets. 
I haven't gotten ketone strips! A big shame on me, as I planned to start checking ketones over the weekend. Walmart is the best/cheapest place to buy them, but I just haven't been anywhere near WM. So I'm planning on going this afternoon after hubby gets home from work.

We did cd/t, selenium e gel and hoof trimming on the girls Friday. My friend ran a fecal on Luna for me today and it came back great (5 eggs total/3 Barberpole/2 cocci), so no worries there. Her eyelids appeared to be a lighter pink than a few weeks ago, but I'll double check. No signs of external parasites. So hopefully they are good to go 

Here's a short video of some of the does when I came home from a doctors appt. on Friday. They were so happy to see me, and to see if I had any treats lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I just loved the way your big beautiful girls lumbered up to the fence. Oh what a load they carry!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful girls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They are all very sweet girls, and love to be wherever we are at. They each know their name and come when called lol. 
I feel bad for the girls due next month, they are sure starting that pregnancy waddle. Harmony has handled it pretty well so far, much like she did last year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd update while I have a few minutes to sit down. I posted the other day in health section about Luna - starting to show signs of toxemia already. 
She's not been eating her grain very well, so I've been offering her a variety of grain through the day and evening. She eats a little alfalfa off and on, but I do worry about her drinking enough.
I've been making a mild form of toxemia drench that she's getting 2x a day. I have hesitated putting the harsher things in it as I'm trying to keep her eating. We gave her 300cc's of that this morning, a little magic cell, and oral B-Complex (probios in the drench). Offered her some brown sugar upon a friends suggestion and she licked on that a little bit - the Dec kids fought her for that lol. 
Something I forgot to include in my other thread update last night (I was exhausted), she has urine scald pretty bad on her vulva and a few smaller spots down near her udder. I washed her up yesterday the best I could, and we're applying triple antibiotic ointment and Vaseline to the area and hair to help keep it from getting to her skin. I plan on switching to diaper rash ointment but need to get more. She gets so nasty when she is pregnant.

The weather forecast went from bad to being nice today! Sunny and cool, but a great day. So all of the girls are out enjoying it and she's acting better. When they laid down to rest, she moved 3 times, so she's definitely uncomfortable. She doesn't look big, but she carries babies deep and low.

We weighed everyone yesterday - Harmony is 235.4lbs, and Luna is at 197.4lbs​Pics from Thursday:














































Chloe (due Apr 3rd and a muddy mess lol), Harmony, Luna and Harmony's Feb 18' daughters from a set of triplets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely ladies.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dang! Those gals look huge! So healthy clean.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony is really big this pregnancy, much bigger than last year (had triplets). Luna has such a deep belly. They might be mother and daughter, but they are not very similar in build/size.

We moved them into kidding stalls tonight. They aren't due for nearly a month, but with Luna not able to eat much at a time, we wanted her to have access to a buffet of feeds, alfalfa & regular hay, electrolytes/regular water and a molasses tub. Praying she stays like this, I can deal with small meals through the day to help her out, and the buffet at night. 
Also doing a little bit of drenching 2x a day. I was doing Dyne, Power Punch, A-Lyte, some probiotics and electrolytes. Stalling them at night (Harmony next to her as a buddy with some brown sugar to lick on and alfalfa & regular hay to her content), I can get an idea of how much water she is consuming at night and if we'd need to drench her with some fluids. 
Tonight I gave her Vita Charge Liquid Boost, and a little bit of the magic drench (molasses, karo syrup, corn oil). If she handles that without it upsetting her, I'll do that mix 2x a day. 
She thought the brown sugar bag was cookies, so tonight when we went out to give her the drench, I took some animal cookies out. She smelled them in my pocket while we were drenching and tried to get them! It was cute. As long as she stays eating well and chewing her cud, she'll get animal cookies as a reward for eating and taking her drench lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed their appetites stay perfect the next 4 weeks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are doing okay so far. Luna is barely eating grain, but eats alfalfa hay and clover grass hay, is drinking, and I've seen her lick on the molasses tub. Ketones are between negative and trace. She is about as active as the weather allows. Today she led the way to go browse in the back, but the area by the bridge was flooded and is super muddy, so they turned around and came back.

We started her on a new drench last night and she really seems to love it, but if she doesn't eat more grain, I think we'll have to bump it up to drenching 3x a day. But I'm trying to encourage her to eat, and don't want to alter her appetite, because once they stop eating.... things can get bad.
The days honestly can't go fast enough... I really don't see her making it to her due date, but praying we might get close enough that we can save the babies. God has a plan, we'll just have to go along for the ride and see what it is.

Harmony seems to be doing well. She loves to eat lol. She loves it when I come in the barn around 9pm to drench Luna, and check hay/water and Luna's feeders. I bring them out some animal crackers, and offer her a little extra feed. She was climbing the walls for crackers a couple of nights ago, silly girl. She's such a big girl. 

Our other doe due in April is doing well. She's due in 6 weeks. 

No new pics to post, and probably won't be able to get any for a while since we're expecting rain the next 3 days.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad they are holding their own. I am sure hoping you and your goats don't get washed away.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel your pain with all this rain!!! I can't get over how BIG boers carry compared to my dairy girls - WOW they are awesome. Hoping my girl doesn't go with the storm coming tomorrow - but the doe code is always in play! Great looking gals - best wishes for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks John and Goatblessings! I hope your girls don't decide to go during the storm either!

It was nice to have a dry day today, well dry as in nothing falling, there is no hope for the poor ground that is so saturated. The grass however, is trying to come out of hibernation and the daffodils are getting closer to blooming!

The girls went to the back to browse and hang out for a few hours today. I went back with them for a little while to see what they were up to. 
Here's a video of Luna, Harmony, Misty (red - Luna's younger sister), and most of the other does and the 3 Dec kids.
I got carried away with that last bit...lol The girls are very sweet. Luna is being her usual self today, just not eating grain. I'll check on her in a little while and see if she ate much when I go out for her nightly drench.






I totally need more hands.....even holding the phone, 2 hands are not enough lol Even little miss Willow wanted me to rub on her lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I sit to visit with our little goats. That isn't really advisable for you, is it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I sit to visit with our little goats. That isn't really advisable for you, is it?


Haha, sometimes but in the case of today, no lol! But usually I can get away with sitting down on a log and enjoying watching them browse. It's just been way too wet out to do that 
I love that the girls are all so sweet. They are funny though, especially when I walk away and get surrounded by the 'neglected' yearlings who are rotten. We recently let them out with the adult does 24/7, and they are tortured souls... lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love seeing the video's


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are due next week! They are both doing well, but my goodness, they are NASTY with urine, it's all over their rear end and their back legs & udder. YUCK! Next warm, dry day before they kid I hope to wash them up. They don't get up to pee at night, and can't control their bladders.

Harmony is due next Wed, and Luna Thurs. Luna has been doing better, she is eating grain fairly well in the evening, she'll eat 1-2lbs. and nibble on some in the morning, is active, and acts normal so I've cut her back to a little drench late in the evening, just some simple stuff:
4 baby carrots, 1/4c pumpkin, 1/4 apple, about 3 small spoonful's of yogurt, 15cc molasses, 15cc karo, and afterwards I usually have a handful of animal crackers for her. I couldn't find my little baggie with the last bit last night so I offered her some Honey Nut Chex cereal which Harmony loves, but Luna stuck her nose up and wanted her animal crackers. Stinker. So she was happy to get her crackers tonight.

I'm not sure what to expect, maybe they both have twin bucks (would be my luck lol), but I do worry that Harmony may have 3 in there, so I need to be prepared in case we have a bottle baby.
I have some pics on my phone, but this is all I have on my computer from last night.

That 'what did you put in my feeder because it's not animal crackers' look lol


















This pic doesn't do Harmony justice... 









I'll get my barn cameras ready to hang up tomorrow, so I can start checking on them overnight.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

How exciting!! Harmony looks huge! The bucks you have used are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see what they produce!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OpieDoodle said:


> How exciting!! Harmony looks huge! The bucks you have used are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see what they produce!


Thanks! I can't wait either! Harmony is a big girl, it's funny how much bigger she is than her mama! I'm sure we'll end up with all bucks lol, that would be my luck. But as long as they are healthy and happy that's all that matters, and of course it wouldn't be awful if my kids had young bucks to show, then sell after show season


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Harmony is in labor, not sure how close she is, but she was up and down all night, didn't want to finish her pellets, just wanted some sweet feed. 
This morning she was talking more than usual - serious talk, and when I went in to let her out of her stall she ran from me and acted like I was going to eat her lol. 

Luna is doing okay, but tested moderate for ketones yesterday morning, and high last night. She didn't eat grain or alfalfa well at all on Friday and didn't drink much water overnight. 
She had been eating better prior to Friday so I had been decreasing her drenches, and that was a bad call. 
So we are back at 600mL 2x a day. She did eat her sweet feed last night really well, drank around 1 gallon of Bluelite water and picked at hay. I need to try and get a check on ketones and decide if we'll induce her. Ideally I'd like to wait and induce her tomorrow morning. If ketones have dropped down, and she stays good we'll wait and induce Tuesday morning. But I've decided we will induce at some point and no later than Tuesday. 

We put Luna and Chloe (due in Apr) in the backyard with alfalfa hay earlier, and Luna didn't want any hay. They ventured over to the back deck, nosing around, then Luna opened the white gate (I know it was her, she did it before!), and let themselves back into the goat pen and made their way back to the doe shelter...brats lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing Harmony and easy delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! She had the long string of goo about an hour and a half ago. Came in to cook & eat dinner and watching her on the camera, she's getting closer. It's 5:38pm here right now, so I suspect she'll try to hold off until dark. She may be happier when we put her mama (Luna) in her stall next to Harmony. Although usually they are content being alone when in labor. We're heading out now to feed and do chores. 

Luna's ketones are down to trace/small amount, she's miserable, and doesn't look like she feels great, but is hanging in there. The plan right now is to most likely induce her early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hoping for a happy, easy, quick kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Harmony kidded a doe and buck! Just getting a chance to get on here and post. She was pushing but not progressing, so I decided to go in and see what was going on. It was scary for a few minutes with the buck, mama was so wrapped up into cleaning her doeling, that she was delaying his birth and he was coming breech. Took in a while to come around, but he seems to be fine now! He is a huge, beautiful paint! The babies have both been very active, nurse well and are in their heating barrel to finish drying and sleep.

I'm honestly shocked Harmony only had 2, I was so worried she'd have 3!

Here's a video I was able to get. 





Luna is holding her own, but not eating well, and not wanting her animal crackers again tonight, so we'll be inducing her about 6am. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Fingers crossed for Luna!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We induced her this morning at 6am. She was not happy about that wake up call.

She laid down chewing her cud, then stood for a while chewing cud, nibbled on some feed and is resting again. I'm hoping I can put her, Harmony and the babies together in another part of the barn for a little while so maybe that will lift her spirits. She was really missing Harmony yesterday. 

Thankfully our weather is supposed to be really nice most of this week! That's another positive. If Luna kids the average 32 hours after inducing, then it will be during the day tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Harmony's kids are cute! They look bulked up already! Fine job! I really enjoyed the video and listening to them talking to each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna is in active labor. Babies soon! We induced her at 6am, and it's now 12:13pm, so she's right about where she was last year when she kidded and average when our induced does have had kids (33hrs). I figured 3pm today. I am home alone until 4pm, so I'm praying it's not too crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna kidded around 2:30pm, twin bucks! Both are doing great, and are BIG boys! 9.6lbs. each and surely would be much bigger had we not induced her!

She's a very good mama (as usual), and seems to be doing well. She's eating and drinking well and loves her babies.

The weather today was perfect for kidding. I think it was in the 50s, it was sunny and felt great in the sun. The boys ventured out of the stall into the barn aisle to soak up the sun.

First Boy









Second Boy




































He was trying to sleep in the sun standing up lol









When they were still trying to figure out those legs and where the milk is at.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable!!!! Congrats on the beautiful kids - you took such good care of the mamas - and I'm happy the weather cooperated as well :great:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatblessings said:


> Adorable!!!! Congrats on the beautiful kids - you took such good care of the mamas - and I'm happy the weather cooperated as well :great:


Thanks, I appreciate it! Yes, finally some beautiful weather! The babies were definitely enjoying the sunshine! I moved Harmony and her kids into a bigger area in the barn for the day, and they were snoozing in the sunshine. I can't wait to get better pics of her babies. Harmony's babies aren't huge, but were probably 6-8lbs. at birth. 2 days old they are a little over 8lbs and 10lbs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Very handsome bucklings!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the four beautiful kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Everyone is doing well. I put Luna and Harmony together for a while so they could stretch their legs. Luna is very protective, it's not a bad trait, but she doesn't want Harmony's babies anywhere near her or her babies, so I couldn't leave them together. 
Harmony's paint boy is quite the explorer, the doe is a loner and likes to do her own thing. 
Luna's boys love to be rubbed on. They are all so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------

